# My sons first two (small Steelhead)



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I know I’m a NY an Erie Pa steel guy so if this bothers the Ohio crowd I’ll not participate. But if your cool with it enjoy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Always enjoy watching the kids learning about and enjoying the outdoors wherever they are.
Kudo's to him for the catch. His smile says it all. And to you as well for taking the time to take him fishing.
Thanks for posting...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! love seeing the young enjoying the outdoors


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I think as adults, as long as there are kids involved we don't care where you're from.

Keep them coming


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

Great video - Thanks for sharing


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I love steelhead. I hope you guys are having a good year. Thanks for the support


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing and congrats to you, looks like he's hooked for life


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

That smile is great to see. Great job introducing him to the sport and helping him to find success.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good job. Get the kids interested in fishing. Do that and they will not have the money to get in trouble.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great video great to see the happiness on his face


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Awesome video! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

A-5 said:


> I know I’m a NY an Erie Pa steel guy so if this bothers the Ohio crowd I’ll not participate. But if your cool with it enjoy.


What was there to bother people? Great video! Just hope my kids enjoy fishing as much as I do.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

FishOhioQuest said:


> What was there to bother people? Great video! Just hope my kids enjoy fishing as much as I do.


Well. Like I said. I’m a NY steel guy. I don’t want to take away from the Ohio site. I could talk steel all the time lol.


----------

